# Urdu: badlaa'o



## mundiya

Hello,

Is the word "badlaa'o" (change) used in Urdu?

Thanks.


----------



## gagun

mundiya saahib,Interesting question from you and badal is enough for change but I do not know about badlaav in urdu.It can also used like "(tum) badalaa(v)o" for "(you) change it" as you might have known.


----------



## HZKhan

Yes, it is used, but the word _tabdeeli_ is far more common.
By the way, I can't find the word _badlaa'o_ in the Urdu dictionary _Feroz-ul-Lughaat_, so I have a feeling that the word is not considered proper Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

mundiya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the word "badlaa'o" (change) used in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks.


No, to the best of my knowledge the noun "badlaa'o" is not used in Urdu. The usual nouns for change are "badal" and "tabdiilii", the latter being the most common. It is not shown in the reputable Urdu dictionaries and I have not come across the word in Urdu speech or writings.


----------



## littlepond

"badal" as noun? That's interesting; I never heard "badal" as noun.


----------



## marrish

^ Definitely it is there in Urdu however I never heard it in Hindi. It is in fact very colloquial too! Like in "adal-badal", but also literary as in "radd-o-badal".


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Or as in, "Hindi meN "radd-o-badal" kaa "badal"  kyaa hai?


----------



## marrish

I'm sorry I don't  know! I thought I knew Hindi well but here I can't be of service to my surprise.


----------



## desi4life

marrish, can you share your thoughts about *badlaa'o*?  Have you heard it?  Post 3 has but 4 hasn't.


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> ^ Or as in, "Hindi meN "radd-o-badal" kaa "badal"  kyaa hai?



Never heard this, and I doubt the same for most Hindi speakers.

Going to marrish jii, yes "adal-badal" exists in Hindi, too, but since it is also a word which follows the Hindi tendency to duplicate words to make a little rhyme, I never thought of "badal" as a standalone noun.


----------



## mundiya

littlepond said:


> Never heard this, and I doubt the same for most Hindi speakers.
> 
> Going to marrish jii, yes "adal-badal" exists in Hindi, too, but since it is also a word which follows the Hindi tendency to duplicate words to make a little rhyme, I never thought of "badal" as a standalone noun.



All of these are used to varying degrees: badal


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> ^ Or as in, "Hindi meN "radd-o-badal" kaa "badal" kyaa hai?





littlepond said:


> Never heard this, and I doubt the same for most Hindi speakers.[..]


"badal" is masculine in Urdu, although Chaturvedi shows it as feminine in Hindi. Here is an entry for "radd-o-badal".

http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/contextualize.pl?p.1.caturvedi.2108414 (line 15)


----------



## littlepond

"adal-badal" and "pher-badal" are masculine in Hindi too (I am for the first time hearing of "radd-o-badal"); no idea why Caturvedi shows "pher-badal" also as feminine.


----------



## mundiya

Didn't notice the gender in Chaturvedi.  Bahri has it right: adal-badal, pher-badal


----------



## marrish

desi4life said:


> marrish, can you share your thoughts about *badlaa'o*?  Have you heard it?  Post 3 has but 4 hasn't.


No, I haven't heard it in Urdu. I heard it in Hindi. Judging from a commentary by Prof. Shamsur Rahman Faruqi from Allahabad, it must have been used by Urdu speakers. From his book "luGhaat-e-roz-marrah":

بدلاؤ        تبدیلی یا تغیر یا تغیرحال کے معنی میں یہ لفظ ہندی والوں کا گھڑا ہوا ہے۔ اردو میں اس بھونڈے اور غیر ضروری لفظ کا صرف بیجا ہے۔​Transliteration: _badlaa'o: tabdiilii yaa taGhayyur yaa taGhayyur-e-Haal ke ma3nii meN yih lafz hindii waaloN kaa ghaRaa hu'aa hae. urduu meN is bhoNDe aur Ghair-zaruurii lafz kaa sarf bejaa hae._


----------



## desi4life

marrish said:


> No, I haven't heard it in Urdu. I heard it in Hindi. Judging from a commentary by Prof. Shamsur Rahman Faruqi from Allahabad, it must have been used by Urdu speakers. From his book "luGhaat-e-roz-marrah":
> 
> بدلاؤ        تبدیلی یا تغیر یا تغیرحال کے معنی میں یہ لفظ ہندی والوں کا گھڑا ہوا ہے۔ اردو میں اس بھونڈے اور غیر ضروری لفظ کا صرف بیجا ہے۔​Transliteration: _badlaa'o: tabdiilii yaa taGhayyur yaa taGhayyur-e-Haal ke ma3nii meN yih lafz hindii waaloN kaa ghaRaa hu'aa hae. urduu meN is bhoNDe aur Ghair-zaruurii lafz kaa sarf bejaa hae._



Thanks for the response.  To put it nicely, the professor is expressing his immense disapproval of badlaa'o, but I don't get the impression he is suggesting it was ever used in Urdu.


----------



## marrish

You're very welcome. Yes, I agree with your take on his "immense disapproval". As the book is in Urdu and about non-standard usages in Urdu, he must have been addressing this issue as he observed it being used in Urdu (I surmise at least in India). It is clear from other entries in this dictionary.

Frankly, thinking about Hindi I don't have any problem with this word and in fact, I suggested this word as an equivalent of "a change" in another thread recently. But if it comes to Urdu I share by and large the advice of Faruqi however, I think it is not a big issue in Pakistan as it is perhaps hardly ever used. As a side note, I am sometimes astonished and bemused at Urdu used in Indian Urdu newspapers, I mean that some Hindi constructs are taken over wholesale and it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------

